# Les sondages à la con de Finn



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Proposé par DJANGO:</font><hr /> J'adore !

Il manque plus que l'avis de Barbarella et on aura fait le tour !!!



[/QUOTE]

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062627179gribouille">


*Pensez vous que Barbarella ai un avis interessant*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />qui ça ?
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Les sondages à la con de Finn

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062627436krystof">


*Pensez-vous que gribouille a un gros kiki ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Bien sûr que non
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

Quel rapport avec mes sondages Boubouille ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062627609krystof">


*Pensez-vous que DJANGO va se faire virer avant la fin du mois ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />C'est pas déjà fait ?????
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

Il est bien, ce Gribouille! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si on lui faisait encore un petit procès?!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062627695Finn_Atlas">


*Purée ! qui a cassé les sondages ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />moi
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## bouilla (4 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quel rapport avec mes sondages Boubouille ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tention ne pas confondre gribouille et boubouille siouplait


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062627817gribouille">


*Mackie couche t'il avec un casimir en latex ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />c'est évident
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> 'tention ne pas confondre gribouille et boubouille siouplait


c'est jsutement ce que je me disais


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quel rapport avec mes sondages Boubouille ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais... c'est *ici* qu'on dit ce qu'on pense des sondage du Finn...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est jsutement ce que je me disais



moi s'également mais je ne savais pas Bouilla ou Boubouille aussi prompt !


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> 'tention ne pas confondre gribouille et boubouille siouplait



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062627983gribouille">


*bouillabaisse aimerait être célèbre comme gribouille ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />pas assez cher mon fils
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... c'est *ici* qu'on dit ce qu'on pense des sondage du Finn...



Adou doudou doudoudoud douille (oui je sais Aricosec le fait mieux que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628128krystof">


*Vieux Râleur est-il alcoolique ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />C'est une certitude
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628140Amok">


*Gribouille a t-il une liaison avec Mackie?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />oui mais Casimir ne le sait pas
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non, avec Casimir et mackie l'ignore
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... c'est *ici* qu'on dit ce qu'on pense des sondage du Finn...



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628194gribouille">


*Il y a t'il une vie après un sodage de Finn ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />... y'a t'il un prêtre dans le Bar ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... c'est *ici* qu'on dit ce qu'on pense des sondage du Finn...



après le train et "concurrencons le train"
après l'ultraflood et "concurrencons la réouverture de l'ultraflood"


Demain dans vos chaulières : concurrençons les sondages ! garanti sans OFG : Organisme Finnement Gribouillé !


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628303krystof">


*Qui a écrit ceci : fé gafes ou je vé te banyr*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Mackie
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Bernard Pivot
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628410Finn_Atlas">


*C'est une certitude*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Peut-on être sur de tout en ce monde (vous me relirez Platon pour demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Qui a écrit ceci : fé gafes ou je vé te banyr
> Mackie
> Bernard Pivot


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... c'est *ici* qu'on dit ce qu'on pense des sondage du Finn...



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628459gribouille">


*&gt;Ici ou là, que pensez vous de ce que l'on risque de penser sur ceux qui pensent sur Finn ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />ERREUR, recommence encore une fois
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628598Finn_Atlas">


*Qu'est-ce qu'un "sodage" ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />un animal à fourrure bleue qui pue 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />u*e boisso*  sa*s "n"
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />un truc réalisé parjpmiss
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />s'il y a sodage il y a déshabillage
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628714Finn_Atlas">


*&gt;Ici ou là, que pensez vous de ce que l'on risque de penser sur ceux qui pensent sur Finn ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Qui a écrit ceci : fé gafes ou je vé te banyr
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628729Amok">


*ma chanson préférée*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />un moule à pomme de terre
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

©finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

çà sonde çà sonde mais çà vote pas beaucoup


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628948Amok">


*Quelle est la signature la plus naze des forums?*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Lorsque Beethoven devint sourd, son perroquet se dirigea vers le mime.

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

©finn


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062629219gribouille">


*après 5 mn de rencontre avec une personne du sexe oposé, alem tiens toujours une conversation des plus neutre : *
qui sommes nous ?
d'où venons nous ?
quand es-ce qu'on couche ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />t'as déjà fait des photos porno ?
où allons nous ?<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062629308Finn_Atlas">


*Amok connait il ses classiques ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Vous avez vu monté Python ? Non ? Bontempi ...
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062629471gribouille">


*finn...*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />l'autre Christophe de Chavannes de MacG
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062629485krystof">


*Quel est, selon vous, l'avatar le moins crédible ?*
 <input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062629487Finn_Atlas">


*bon j'resterais bien faire la causette avec vous*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />mais....
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />sans compter que ...
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />ah !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />et parabolique ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Obrigada
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Septembre 2003)

tiens, ici aussi on tourne un remake de Abyss ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062629684gribouille">


*Finn Atlas ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />l'autre nom de  l'encyclopédie "Encarta" de Microsoft


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Quelle est la signature la plus naze des forums?*
> Lorsque Beethoven devint sourd, son perroquet se dirigea vers le mime.


Héhé, et maintenant finn a changé


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062629912gribouille">


*...à chaque entrée dans le magasin ou travaille Macinside ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />"combien pour ce p'tit chien jaune, dans la vitrine..."
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630054jeanba3000">


*zavez vu dehors ?*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /> Tu sais, je n'ai jamais été aussi heureux que ce matin-là
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" /> Nous marchions sur une plage un peu comme celle-ci
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" /> C'était l'automne, un automne où il faisait beau
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" /> Une saison qui n'existe que dans le Nord de l'Amérique
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" /> Là-bas on l'appelle l'été indien
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" /> Mais c'était tout simplement le nôtre
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" /> Avec ta robe longue tu ressemblais
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" /> A une aquarelle de Marie Laurencin
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" /> Et je me souviens, je me souviens très bien
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" /> De ce que je t'ai dit ce matin-là
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" /> Il y a un an, y a un siècle, y a une éternité
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" /> 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" /> On ira où tu voudras, quand tu voudras
<input type="radio" name="option" value="14" /> Et on s'aimera encore, lorsque l'amour sera mort
<input type="radio" name="option" value="15" /> Toute la vie sera pareille à ce matin
<input type="radio" name="option" value="16" /> Aux couleurs de l'été indien
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" /> 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="18" /> Aujourd'hui je suis très loin de ce matin d'automne
<input type="radio" name="option" value="19" /> Mais c'est comme si j'y étais. Je pense à toi.
<input type="radio" name="option" value="20" /> Où es-tu? Que fais-tu? Est-ce que j'existe encore pour toi?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="21" /> Je regarde cette vague qui n'atteindra jamais la dune
<input type="radio" name="option" value="22" /> Tu vois, comme elle je reviens en arrière
<input type="radio" name="option" value="23" /> Comme elle je me couche sur le sable
<input type="radio" name="option" value="24" /> Et je me souviens, je me souviens des marées hautes
<input type="radio" name="option" value="25" /> Du soleil et du bonheur qui passaient sur la mer
<input type="radio" name="option" value="26" /> Il y a une éternité, un siècle, il y a un an
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" /> 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" /> On ira où tu voudras, quand tu voudras
<input type="radio" name="option" value="29" /> Et on s'aimera encore lorsque l'amour sera mort
<input type="radio" name="option" value="15" /> Toute la vie sera pareille à ce matin
<input type="radio" name="option" value="16" /> Aux couleurs de l'été indien
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630134gribouille">


*BON DE QUI ON VAS BIEN POUVOIR DIRE DU MAL ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />... finn ?
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, et maintenant finn a changé



'm'a donné l'occasion d'y penser


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

Attention, s'il vous plait, SirMacGregor voudrais nous exprimer une idée à lui...
[polloption=Vas y mon petit SMG, que veux tu nous dire aujourd'hui ?]
[polloption=[img]http://forums.macg.cohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/crazy.gif[/img] ]
[polloption=[img]http://forums.macg.cohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif[/img] ]
[polloption=[img]http://forums.macg.cohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif[/img] ]
[polloption=[img]http://forums.macg.cohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif[/img] ]
[polloption=[img]http://forums.macg.cohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif[/img] ]
  [pollstop]


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> &lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062628140Amok"&gt;
> &lt;p&gt;*Gribouille a t-il une liaison avec Mackie?*
> &lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /&gt;oui mais Casimir ne le sait pas
> &lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="2" /&gt;Non, avec Casimir et mackie l'ignore
> &lt;INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"&gt;&lt;/form&gt;



même pas vrai


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630528Finn_Atlas">


*En fait dans la vraie vie réelle, Gribouille est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />viré mais il ne le sait pas encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
[pollstop


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> &lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062627817gribouille"&gt;
> &lt;p&gt;*Mackie couche t'il avec un casimir en latex ?*
> &lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /&gt;c'est évident
> &lt;INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"&gt;&lt;/form&gt;



même pas vrai


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630699Finn_Atlas">


*Le nouveau pseudo de SMG est*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />sir (erector était déjà pris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630801Finn_Atlas">


*le nouveau pseudo de SMG est*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Sir ( erector et ejaculator étaient déjà) pris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630880Finn_Atlas">


*En fait, là sérieux, dans la vraie vie réelle qu'elle pas dans la matrice d'une vache, Gribouille est : *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />viré mais il ne le sait pas encore


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630895Dark Templar">


*SMG a changé de pseudo*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Pour faire poster les imbeciles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Pour pas qu'on le reconnaisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630919Finn_Atlas">


*En fait, là sérieux, dans la vraie vie réelle qu'elle pas dans la matrice d'une vache, Gribouille est : *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />viré mais il ne le sait pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062630960GlobalCut">


*C'est pour un sondage *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Ecartez les fesses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062631046Finn_Atlas">


*comment floodé encore plus vite que Globalcut ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />en faisant "retour" après avoir posté un sodage
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062631092krystof">


*Quand vous voyez ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , à quoi pensez-vous ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />A rien
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

non rien


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062631177Dark Templar">



<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /> ZIP !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2003)

[pollstart]
[polltitle=pourquoi Gribouille est-il aussi méchant ? ]
[polloption=il n'a pas eu son SMG et/ou son Mackie au petit déjeuner ?]
[pollstop]


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062631267Dark Templar">


*comment flooder plus vite que globalcut*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />en lui offrant une guinnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062631394gribouille">


*Lequel démontre une activité cérébrale chez Finn *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />·   · · · ·· · · · · ·
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />      
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />·.°
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />-_-_-      ..._________________________________________________________
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />...---... 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />¿
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062631568gribouille">


*macinside*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /> 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />  
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />   
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />    
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *...à chaque entrée dans le magasin ou travaille Macinside ?*
> "combien pour ce p'tit chien jaune, dans la vitrine..."


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062632063Amok">


*5 minutes après*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Je le laisse, il n'est pas sevré
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Septembre 2003)

et pourtant déjà stérilisé !


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

Il perd ses poils et la queue est trop courte!


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Septembre 2003)

ça c'est la chimio


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

Il bave partout, et mange trop. Il grimpe après toutes les jambes qu'il croise. Il dort toute la journée. Il n'aboie pas contre les intrus: il s'est fait voler avec la voiture!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> &lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062631092krystof"&gt;
> &lt;p&gt;*Quand vous voyez ça
> 
> 
> ...



je vois pas


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non rien


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

yék yék yék


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062634362krystof">


*Quel est l'animal de compagnie préféré des ménagères de moins de 50 ans ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Mackie
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

Il faut lire:  *de plus de 50 ans*


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062635530gribouille">


*En tant qu'animal de compagnie, le macinside trouve son utilité : *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />chez la ménagère de moins de 50 ans pour "se rameuter la pate de fruit"
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />chez la ménagére de plus de 50 ans pour "se colmater le mouton"
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

Alors là!!!!!!! Difficile de faire plus fort!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

L'image! Mackie colmatant le mouton de la ménagère ! Des centaines d'utilisatrices satisfaites!!!! Par contre les éleveurs de chiens vont faire la gueule: les ventes vont chuter à fond! Le Mackie, une fois lancé vaut une meute! pas un renard ne lui échappe! La truffe humide pendant des semaines!!!


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062650035krystof">


*A votre avis, qui sera la prochaine victime du ZIP ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Mackie
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062651911krystof">


*DJANGO ferait-il un bon modérateur ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui, mais faut qu'il couche avec Finn Atlas avant.
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062653397DocEvil">


*Finn ferait-il un bon modérateur ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />C'est ça, et moi j'suis l'Pape...
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Et moi j'suis les beatles...


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'suis les beatles...



Fais gaffe, t'as perdu la moitié.


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2003)

Au moins dans la marine, le but d'un sondage, c'est de toucher le fond.

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062655429Luc G">


*Ce fil atteint-il son but ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />On doit plus être très loin
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />On a déjà traversé
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Un bon verre n'a pas de fond
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2003)

*<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062659375alèm">


ne serait-il pas l'heure de se coucher ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />avec qui ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />je me lève juste
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />ZIIIIIIIIIIP
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />qui c'est qu'a éteint la lumière ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Mackie ? 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />je répondrais en présence de mon Gognol
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />au fond à droite
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />c'était pas mal les beatles quand même
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />votez gribouille !!
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />Bonne nuit
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Foguenne (4 Septembre 2003)

l'île de la tentation c'est.

1. merveilleux

2.Sublime

3.Extraordinnaire

4. Totalement spychédélique

5.ralala elle sont trop bonnes.

6.je tiendrais jamais le coup.

7.Mieux vaut des regrets que des remorts.

8.C'est celui qui dit qui l'est.

9.Tirlelipinpon sur le chiwawa.

10.Tirlelipinpon avec des hauts avec des bas

11. embrassez-vous.

12. moi je m'en fous, je dors tout nu. 

13.J'utilise un peigne électrique.

14.Standart champion


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *&lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062659375alèm"&gt;
> &lt;p&gt;ne serait-il pas l'heure de se coucher ?*
> &lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /&gt;avec qui ?
> &lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="2" /&gt;je me lève juste
> ...



gribouille president


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> l'île de la tentation c'est.
> 
> 1. merveilleux
> 
> ...




En ce qui me concerne j'utilise également un peigne électrique...


----------



## macelene (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne j'utilise également un peigne électrique...



et les peignes electriques, c'est fait pour éradiquer les poux


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Tu aimes le fouet toi, non ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne j'utilise également un peigne électrique...



En ce qui me concerne, déjà que je me peigne rarement...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1062829635DocEvil">


*Soudain, un nain connu vous offre des fleurs... Comment réagissez-vous ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Tire-toi, pauv' naze !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Il va me refiler un rhume des foins ce con !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Vous êtes blonde et vous lui tombez dans les bras.
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Vous êtes brune mais mariée et votre homme lui file un bourre-pif.
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />C'est Macinside. Courage, fuyons !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />C'est Passe-partout. Tiens, vous faites plus grand à la télé !
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2003)

c'est vrai que passe partout est plus grand qu'a la télé


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (6 Septembre 2003)

Mackie, comment tu t'es débrouillé pour te retrouver en proposition dans pratiquement TOUS les sondages ?


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

Il a couché.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il a couché.



Mackie? Jamais...


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (6 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mackie? Jamais...



Vu la diversité des personnalités présentes dans ces forums, il est vachement éclectique le Mackie !


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mackie? Jamais...



Et pourtant, ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant, ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé!



Problème: Mackie louche.


----------



## kamkil (6 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Problème: Mackie louche.


Mackie président!!!


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2003)

Ah oui, c'est vrai, il y a bien eu deux ou trois attouchements entre le Mackie et Kamkill, mais rien de bien méchant...


----------



## kamkil (6 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est vrai, il y a bien eu deux ou trois attouchements entre le Mackie et Kamkill, mais rien de bien méchant...



Rien de bien méchant, confirme


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Rien de bien méchant, confirme



C'est pas bientôt fini de casser mes fantasmes ?


----------



## kamkil (7 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bientôt fini de casser mes fantasmes ?



Raconte nous tout!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mackie entre une rotative et un G5, c'est ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petit cochon va!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Petit cochon va!



Petit ? Mais je ne te permets pas !!!


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Petit ? Mais je ne te permets pas !!!



Exact: lui et moi sommes des obsédés pervers et pratiquants comme jamais tu ne le seras. Donc, moi non plus je ne te permets pas!


----------



## DJANGO (7 Septembre 2003)

voilà qui laisse rêveur...


----------



## anntraxh (7 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Exact: lui et moi sommes des obsédés pervers et pratiquants comme jamais tu ne le seras.



qui en doutait seulement ?


----------

